# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  كيف اقراء الاخبار؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## abod4699

:A006:    :A015: 
اريد اعرف كيف اقراء الاخبار والحللها متى موعدها وكيف اعرف السوق طلوع او نزول اخوكم ضعيف في اللغه الانجليزيه شرح تفصيلي لو سمحتو اخوكم مبتدء اعرف ابيع واشتري في السوق بس ابي احطلي هدف امشي عليه وجزاكم الله الف خير
اخوكم/عبووووووووووووووود  :A012:

----------


## البلوشي

أخوي عبود...
مواعيد الأخبار الاقتصادية ممكن اتحصلها اف اي سايت اقتصادي..مثلا: http://biz.yahoo.com/c/e.html http://www.dailyfx.com/calendar/briefing/ 
ما أقدر أكتب كل شي بالتفصيل الممل..ما بيكفي الموقع..
GDP: GROSS DOMESTIC PRODUCT
يعني إجمالي الناتج المحلي...
يعني قيمة السوق بكل اللي فيه وبكل من فيه مشمولا بالحكومة والصادرات والواردات..
مثال:
قيمة السوق: الاستهلاك+الاستثمار+مصاريف الحكومة+ (الصادرات-الواردات) 
انته شو رايك..اذا زاد الناتج المحلى والنمو يعني زين ولا مب زين للاقتصاد..؟
يعني عشان تفهم باللهجة المحلية..
اذا الله رزقك وبغيت تشتري سوق دولة كاملة بكل اللي فيه...
تكلفة او سعر هذا السوق يسمونه GDP
طبعا مب بهالطريقة وبها السهولة..بس لمجرد ايصال الفكرة.. 
Unemployement Rate
معدل البطالة..
طبعا اذا زاد الرقم يعني الاقتصاد غير قادر على توفير فرص العمل..
واذا ما تشتغل حضرتك يعني ما بتشتري من السوق..
واذا انته وغيرك ما اشتريتوا من السوق يعني في كساد في الاقتصاد المحلي..
وقلة الطلب.. 
Jobless claim
احصائية لمعدل البطالة الاسبوعية او الشهرية من عدد طلبات تقديم الوظائف في
الجرائد أو مواقع التوظيف..
طبعا هذا ما يعطي ارقام صحيحة 100 في 100..
لأنك بتحصل ناس ما عندها وظيفة ومقدمة على وظيفة..
وناس عندهم وظيفة بس يبون يغيرون وظيفتهم لسبب او لاخر..
طبعا اذا زادت البطالة...يعني الاقتصاد اوكي...صح..؟؟ 
عبود خلك وياي..أكيد غلط 
CPI: Consumer Price Index
تبين المعدل المتوسط للأسعار لسلة معينة من السلع تم بيعها على هذي الاسعار
للمستهلكين اللي يستلمون رواتب وأجور من الحكومة او من الشركات (الموظفين بشكل عام..)
السلع هذي متنوعة واساسية،، مثال (الكهربة، الماي، السكر...الخ)
لكن البيوت والاسهم..ومثل هذي الاشياء تستنى من هالحساب.. 
هذا اللي قدرت اكتبه..بس تعبت..
اذا تبا اتعرف اكثر...طرش لي ايميل.. [email protected]
عبداالله.. 
او ممكن تاخذ لك لفة على هذا الموقع...
وتكتب فيه الاشياء اللي ما تعرف معناها اف مكان البحث..
وان شاء الله بتستفيد.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page 
والمسامحة..

----------


## البلوشي

وفي خبر وايد مهم نسيته..
NFP: Non- Farm Payroll
أحصائية مسجلة عن طريق مكتب العمال الامريكي لعدد الموظفين الذين يحصلون على أجور ورواتب
ويستثنى من هذه الاحصائية:
موظفين الحكومة الفيدرالية العامة..
موظفين القطاع العقاري وموظفين الخدمات المنزلية..
موظفين القطاع والمنظمات اللاربحية أو الخيرية..(الكنائس,منظمات الخدمات الاجتماعية..الخ)
موظفين القطاع الزراعي.. 
يوم بتجوف في الكلندر مثل هذا الخبر ابتعد عن السوق اف لحظة نشر الخبر...
وعقب الخبر بخمس دقايق...ممكن تدخل اف اتجاه الترند اللي يكون اتحدد من لحظة نشر الخبر
وبعد ما يسوي السعر ريباوند..يعني يوم يرجع لسعره قبل اعلان الخبر..اف هاللحظة تدخل...

----------


## egy4x

اخى البلوشى .. 
مشكور على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## islam10

> أخوي عبود...
> مواعيد الأخبار الاقتصادية ممكن اتحصلها اف اي سايت اقتصادي..مثلا: http://biz.yahoo.com/c/e.html http://www.dailyfx.com/calendar/briefing/ 
> ما أقدر أكتب كل شي بالتفصيل الممل..ما بيكفي الموقع..
> GDP: GROSS DOMESTIC PRODUCT
> يعني إجمالي الناتج المحلي...
> يعني قيمة السوق بكل اللي فيه وبكل من فيه مشمولا بالحكومة والصادرات والواردات..
> مثال:
> قيمة السوق: الاستهلاك+الاستثمار+مصاريف الحكومة+ (الصادرات-الواردات) 
> انته شو رايك..اذا زاد الناتج المحلى والنمو يعني زين ولا مب زين للاقتصاد..؟
> ...

 شكرا على المجهود

----------


## Gisto

أود أن أوصيكم يا جماعة بالتداول في أزواج العملات الرئيسية حيث ستعثر على مصادر إخبارية موثوقة بشأنهم. تتميز الأخبار بتأثير ضخم ينعكس على التحليل الأساسي والفني. لذا، يجب عليك وضعها في حسبانك أيضًا. شكرًا!

----------


## محمدsa

البلوشي شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## Elwin

هناك العديد من المواقع التي تنشر أخبار تداول الفوركس. Dailyfx.com هو واحد من أفضل مواقع نشر الأخبار حول سوق الفوركس. إن كنت تواجه صعوبة في قراءة الأخبار باللغة الإنجليزية، فيمكنك تثبيت مترجم جوجل في متصفحك لقراءة وفهم أفضل للأخبار باللغة العربية.

----------

